# Sneek Peek at latest vessel



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Made this out of some Hackberry Bobby delivered to me recently. It turned nice. After finished, I started turning a mesquite finial but there was a loose piece in it and it blew a big chunck out while turning. I got agrivated by then and quit for the day. Will come back and make a finial soon but for now, the piece is soaking in PEG and will soak for about 5 days and will start drying. Hope to be finished with complete project in about a month or sooner if all goes will and by then I hope to have the finial finished at same time.

The wood has some pretty colors in it, but as the outside dries, the color kinda goes away. hope it comes back when finished. It isn't a large piece but didn't want a large one this time. It is about 7" to 8" diameter and 6" tall (just guessing, haven't measured yet). I really like the worm holes in it. Some more on the bottom side and can't hardly see them but there are several there.

The Hackberry is pretty good turning and fairly figured wood. Ready to get to some of the stuff that has some spalting to it.

Time to go get some lacquer to start finishing soon.

Slip


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I can just see that with your famous finish on it. Its really going to look nice.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That wood is going to POP when you hit it with your fininsh!
Love that shape !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Slip....really like the shape of that! Looking forward to seeing the finished piece. Keep us posted. jg


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------

